# Waggon painter at last



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

this is the front lock


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

and the front wheels


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

having trouble loading this last one


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty snazzy so far. You'll have to show us a full view when completed.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This!

Congrats on finding a painter!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

How beautiiful! How do you describe this wagon? 

Cannot wait to see it finished!

Nancy


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

it's a bowtop living waggon and the style is called open lot because it has curtains at the front instead of a door,he said he will have it done in time for appleby horse fair this June,but that's everything,steps ,shafts,undercarriage ,all the top outside and the interior.then I will give it a couple of coats of yacht varnish to give it a bit better weather protection


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, an early version of a mobile home. We have bears and wolves so you wouldn't catch me camping in one of those.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Ah, an early version of a mobile home. We have bears and wolves so you wouldn't catch me camping in one of those.


well thanks for the offer saddlebag ,but even without the bears and wolves,the wife would never let me get away with taking you.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

So, I'm trying to picture it in my mind.... Like the wagon Professor Marvle had in the "Wizard of Oz" ???


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

littrella said:


> So, I'm trying to picture it in my mind.... Like the wagon Professor Marvle had in the "Wizard of Oz" ???


I don't know littrella,but If you look at a thread I started called ,on the road,there are some pics of a similar type waggon ,except its on motor wheels


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, the ones the Gypsies used. That , I think, is why the horses are called Gypsy Vanners. It is going to be fantastic!!

Nancy


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

greentree said:


> Yeah, the ones the Gypsies used. That , I think, is why the horses are called Gypsy Vanners. It is going to be fantastic!!
> 
> Nancy


yeah that's the one,the mans about 150miles away from me,but I will nip over very few months and try to take pics as it's progressing


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks like its going to be amazing when its finished - I love that these traditions are being kept alive
When I was a teenager and visited my Grandfather in Ireland I sometimes had a pony on loan from a man in Cork who used to hire out Gypsy Caravans complete with horse for people wanting a different sort of holiday


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I worked in the restoration of library materials, that was only a small aspect of the restoration work that took place. There were many retirees working there just for the love of it, and the paycheck was nice. The wheelrights were in their 70's and at the time they were few and far between. They were afraid it was dying out. The restoration work done on the carriages were works of art.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> When I worked in the restoration of library materials, that was only a small aspect of the restoration work that took place. There were many retirees working there just for the love of it, and the paycheck was nice. The wheelrights were in their 70's and at the time they were few and far between. They were afraid it was dying out. The restoration work done on the carriages were works of art.


yes it's a real shame even a simple thing like a local harness repairer is like looking for rocking horse poop.i got that sick of finding and then waiting for bits coming back,I paid to go on a week long course,just to teach myself basic repairs,best money I ever spent


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Too bad I didn't know as I could have helped you with that. Glad you found someone to teach you. I'm looking for a good used harness, breast plate style. Our weather has been so cold and windy I don't want to be outside long enough to get a few measurements. I think we've had a record snowfall and we've a ways to go yet.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

just went to see my living waggon yesterday,and got some more pics of the progress ,so I will try to post them here


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

these are where he has started inside


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the front axle ,I think it looks well


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

he has just started on one side


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

and the last one of the waggon


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

forgot to rotate the pics ,,sorry


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Amazing job - must have so much patience to be able to do that


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW! I cannot wait to see what this wagon turns out like when he is done.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That's incredible! I'm jealous.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bow top.*

jimmy looks like a great bow top you have there are you going to applby fair.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> jimmy looks like a great bow top you have there are you going to applby fair.


yes I will be setting off the last week in May please god the weather improves,if he has ent finished the waggon I,l take it as it is and get it finished when I,m back,I have a woman waiting to make and upholster the bunks for me


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A true piece of art. Instead of hiding the artwork in a museum or gallery, many others will get to see it. I'd love to see more pics of the little stove. Never seen one like that.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> A true piece of art. Instead of hiding the artwork in a museum or gallery, many others will get to see it. I'd love to see more pics of the little stove. Never seen one like that.


lol,next time I go over I will take a better pic of the stove for you saddlebags,it's called a Queen Anne stove ,or queenie for short


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bow top.*

i had a london trolly with the same wood work and exchanged it to a frend for my exercise waggonett he wanted to make a bow top out of it it was just right for the job.
all the wood work was scolloped out and i painted it my self and it looked a realy good job.
it had newmatic tires on milk float rims i gave him 2 extra axle sets and 2 full sets of wheels 1 set was 3 stud spoked and the other 2 sets were 3 stud with round holes around the top of the rims.
so that trolly bow top might be there who nose.
i perchased it for £500 from maidstone kent and all the shafts and all the wood work was brand new.


----------

